# Slowed Down



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Man it sure has slowed way down on here since Smitty left. Still lots of good info being exchanged tho. ND have you talked to him in a while? How is he doing?


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Thats what I want to know. I've asked people on T-man but no one knows


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I had a dream last night that I asked a question on here and answered it. Seriously


----------

